# I have a serious problem



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

It became obvious today. I look under the back seat of the truck for something. Find a bag with 8 X-Raps in it- still in boxes. Carry them in the house and set them on my desk, right next to 3 more Xraps in boxes. And 2 new Husky Jerks. Grab all of them and head down to the basement, stop at the fly bench and pick up 3 more Huskys and two more Xraps. Go to the hardware bench, there are 2 more new raps sitting there.
And all my boxes are full, I need new boxes for the new lures I didn't really need......:yikes:


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah, soooo. *welcome to the club*! that's one reason I donated around 500 blades or so, along with fish scale stickers to Nels for the *walleye for warriors* so his grand kids could sell them to raise $$ for that wonderful event. A friend stopped by and picked up 175 blades before I got the bucket full to Nels. I have at least 14 boxes with cranks..er make that 30 + boxes with cranks. And cranks are used only 20% if that of my fishing time. :tdo12: now that is nuts!
Addiction 101 :help:


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

hi i am swaprat and i am a shopaholic probelm is, it is only for fishing iteams. i think were all going to need a 12 step program in that department. it uasly when i go up north or when ever a good season is coming up i will buy like tieing stuff for salmon. that every one else wants early that way i don't have to worry about not getting it. or like thunder sticks in good colors for salmon there out of them by the time you get up north to jays that time of year. so get them early is all i can say lol's  :evilsmile:help:


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Yea,

I'm in the same bo
With the way bait prices are going maybe I'm sitting on a fortune. LOL


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

swaprat said:


> i think were all going to need a 12 step program in that department. :


Screw that! I only need help with two things....more tackle storage and more time to use it all! :evil::lol: 

If you see a guy fishing in a kayak, while towing a Kayak filled with tackle, wave!


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

Bigb should be on here as well, he almost cant buy new body baits, alot of his have probably never been in the water:yikes:


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Swamp Monster said:


> Screw that! I only need help with two things....more tackle storage and more time to use it all! :evil::lol:
> 
> If you see a guy fishing in a kayak, while towing a Kayak filled with tackle, wave!


 
now we know were the natinal debt started:evilsmile problem with me is i got more lures then i can fish at once so there is a problem. any ways to bad i don't move to florida if any one ever says it you know ware i will be bigger boat more tackle lol's. :help: love michigan but in florida you can fish year round. :SHOCKED: up here you got off peroids with ice etc not bing safe...


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey Paul,
I went down stairs and looked around. I thought I remembered buying a couple nice Shimano boxes about four or five years ago. They were on sale and I just couldn't pass them up. I never ended up using them so they've been sitting there collecting dust ever since. If you want 'em, they're yours!

J


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks John, but people are paying a small fortune for those Shimano jerkbait boxes these days. I think I saw some go for 30 bucks each recently............


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?id=760704

Yep, 30-40 bucks each. Time to put them on E-Bay buddy.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

WOW! 

I didn't pay anywhere NEAR that for them. I got them pretty cheap on sale. Seriously, if they'll work for what you need them for they're yours. You've helped my out many times. Time for some payback. 

J


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

If I had invested in Plano when I started collecting stuff I would be rich!!!!


----------



## WillyG (Mar 26, 2009)

Did they quit making them boxes? I have a few of them and have been looking for more.


----------



## bigb027 (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't worry about my problems. :rant: I can quit if I want at anytime.......really i can. 

Everybody has hundreds of deep huskys........don't they


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

"Lures, I can't quit you...!!!"


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

"De Nile"...
:lol: :lol: :lol:
It's NOT just a tourist attraction in Egypt.....

I don't have that kind of problem, just ask my Wife....

:evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile

I have 2 new tackle bags I got around Black Friday - - need more lures to fill'M up now!

:coolgleam


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

If we can get this addiction labeled as a "disease" like many addictions are, maybe we could get some coverage from insurence? 

-compulsive tackle disorder-

Its real and 99 out of 100 fisherman suffer from this ailment.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

No thanks, I like my disease :help: Gives me something to do in the off season.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ebijack said:


> No thanks, I like my disease :help: Gives me something to do in the off season.


 

off seson never had one of those ........:evilsmile


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

boomer_x7 said:


> If we can get this addiction labeled as a "disease" like many addictions are, maybe we could get some coverage from insurence?
> 
> -compulsive tackle disorder-
> 
> Its real and 99 out of 100 fisherman suffer from this ailment.


Lol.. So it will be like AA.. Hi my names Mark, and I'm a fisherman...... Hi Mark...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

